# Machine Design Test



## NEplantengineer (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I'm taking the April 07 PE ME exam (HVAC depth almost certainly). I wanted to upgrade my machine text (I have the MF Spotts text from college) so I found and bought "Standard Handbook of Machine Design" by Shigley et al on ebay for 6 bucks. When I got it and skimmed through it last night, I realized I meant to get Shigley's "Mechanical Engineering Design" . So I figure I can find it on ebay. However there are bunch of editions of MED out there with some having poor reviews. I think I want the 3rd or 4th editions. Any comments or thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 15, 2007)

I took October's ME exam with HVAC Depth. I brought my Machine Design text from college and never had to open it once. The main reason I brought it was for the in-depth beam analysis diagrams and formulas, and I just didn't need it. In my opinion, the Machine Design sections of the MERM were more than adequate for the exam if you're not going to take the afternoon MD module. At this point in your studying, I think you're much better served spending extra time on HVAC or morning session topics. Familiarizing yourself with a new Machine Design text at this point would be a waste of valuable study time.

I'm not trying to tell you to underprepare, but you won't see much MD if you do the HVAC afternoon module.


----------



## EdinNO (Mar 15, 2007)

I did MD in April '06 and MERM was still pretty much enough. There was a section or two in Shigley that I thought covered something a little better than MERM, but I did not encounter it on the test.

Ed


----------



## JohnNevets (Mar 16, 2007)

I took MD in Oct '06 and I felt MERM was fine for 80-90% of the morning session in all fields, as long as you knew how to use it. I also thought it was fine for about 75% of the afternoon in MD, it may have been higher, but for somethings I knew where to find them beter in my Norton MD book, or my Machinery's Handbook. So I guess what I'm saying is I agree with Metro and Ed, you should be fine with what you have for the morning.

Study Hard, and have fun afterwords.

John


----------



## Andy_ME (Mar 18, 2007)

It doesn't have to be Shigley. I used "Fundamentals of Machine Componenet Design" by Juvinall. It worked fine. I even took the Machine Design PM exam. For the most part, MERM did the job. Make sure you are very familiar with the content of your references.


----------



## NEplantengineer (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks gents for the advice and pushing me back on the path. I've been mucking around in psychometrics so much in the last couple of weeks that my brain is wet and sliding around on RSHR lines.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 20, 2007)

NEplantengineer said:


> Thanks gents for the advice and pushing me back on the path. I've been mucking around in psychometrics so much in the last couple of weeks that my brain is wet and sliding around on RSHR lines.



That will serve you well in a month, even if you are taking the MD depth module. :17:


----------



## SFME (Apr 9, 2007)

I took and passed the exam in Oct 2006. I used MERM for 90% of the test, Shigley for 7%, and Marks Handbook for the rest. I had other books with me, though I only used those three references.

I actually spent a lot of time referencing "Machine Design - 6 Minute Solutions", the NCEES exam, and the "the other board" practice exam. California lets you take whatever you want in the exam as long as it is bound with something. Having those problems worked out really made it easy when I found a similar one on the exam. That was key for making sure that I did not run out of time during the exam.


----------



## moderndoug (Jun 20, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> I took October's ME exam with HVAC Depth. I brought my Machine Design text from college and never had to open it once. The main reason I brought it was for the in-depth beam analysis diagrams and formulas, and I just didn't need it. In my opinion, the Machine Design sections of the MERM were more than adequate for the exam if you're not going to take the afternoon MD module. At this point in your studying, I think you're much better served spending extra time on HVAC or morning session topics. Familiarizing yourself with a new Machine Design text at this point would be a waste of valuable study time.
> I'm not trying to tell you to underprepare, but you won't see much MD if you do the HVAC afternoon module.


April 2007 was a different story for Thermal/Fluids. Prepare. prepare, prepare! ModernDoug


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 2, 2007)

ModernDoug,

I concur!!

All is Fair in _Love, War _and the *PE* exam!!!


----------

